# Painting over stain



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

Can you paint over wood that has been stained without sanding or stripping? thanks.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

There isn't a black and white answer for that. 

Stained wood is always covered with a clear coat that is very smooth. A smooth finish does not promote paint adhesion. So, simply put, you can paint it, but chances are that the paint will not last very long, or it won't stick very long.

There are primers that advertise being able to go right over stained wood without sanding. However, as a painter, I would always, always recommend sanding and priming.

There's good news. Sanding this type of finish isn't very difficult. It's more of a scuffing than a sanding, just enough to remove the shiny finish.

Stripping won't be necessary.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The proper way would be to lightly sand and use a solvent based primer


----------



## econdave (Apr 7, 2006)

I doesnt appear to have a shiny finish, very dull actually. I dont think there is a clear coat or poly on the door I want to paint. So can I just prime and paint?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

It's just stain then-no poly
Very common

You still should do a light "scuff" sand and wipe it clean (of any dust) with a tack cloth before priming

I'd clean it first too
There's probably dirt and oils from hands on it
Use whatever cleaner the solvent-based primer of your choice says to use on the can
Or ask at the Paint Store where you get your primer


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

econdave said:


> Can you paint over wood that has been stained without sanding or stripping? thanks.


Without stripping, yes. Without sanding and priming , not if you want the paint job to last.


----------

